# HELP:  How many pounds of chicken?



## wnctracker (Apr 3, 2017)

If I'm going to  serve pulled chicken sandwiches on buns for 30 adults and 24 kids how many pounds of raw chicken do you think I'll need to smoke?  How much is lost in the cooking process and boning?  If I cooked a 8 lb bird, how much smoked pulled meat would that equate to?  Thanks


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 3, 2017)

For pulled chicken, I'd recommend thighs.  They pull a LOT easier than breasts, and legs are a PITA to pick and shred for pulled chicken.

I'd count on 1.5 thighs per adult and 1 per kiddo.  UNLESS, the adults are big eaters, then i'd up it by a few thighs.


----------



## wnctracker (Apr 3, 2017)

I probably wasn't clear enough, I plan to do whole beer can chickens, pull and toss with BBQ sauce. I do love thighs the best though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 3, 2017)

Gotcha, then about a 1/2 pound of bird (raw) per person in this situation. 

Take into consideration that some of the kids may turn their nose up at chicken and may want a hotdog...


----------



## wnctracker (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the advice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

I've done whole birds for groups before and honestly it's a PITA. Even if your pulling it. So much waste it doesn't make much sense. But to each is his own I guess. I'd vote for boneless skinless thighs for pulling. 

Besides the novelty and presentation beer can chicken really gains nothing from the cook method. So if serving as pulled why bother.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 3, 2017)

I have done pulled chicken for crowds before and i have found the best for pulled chicken was quarters. here you can get them for $0.69/#. they have lots of flavor i would also advise no matter what you use make sure to pull the skin off before you smoke so the smokey goodness gets to the meat more and you aren't going to have skin in the pulled chicken anyways.

As far as beer can chicken, i have read where that actually will not cook the chicken completely because of the heat resistance caused by the beer can itself. i know everyone thinks its cool to shove beer up a chicken hind parts but i think you are better to cook chicken part or whole chicken spatchcock and just drink the beer.

Hope your chicken comes out good!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 3, 2017)

I use boneless, skinless thighs and boneless, skinless breasts. I usually do more thighs than breasts. People like to see some white meat in there, but the dark is where all the flavor is. I usually go for about a 70 - 30 ratio of dark to white.
It is the easiest way to do pulled chicken.

I usually figure about a 75% yield.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> I use boneless, skinless thighs and boneless, skinless breasts. I usually do more thighs than breasts. People like to see some white meat in there, but the dark is where all the flavor is. I usually go for about a 70 - 30 ratio of dark to white.
> It is the easiest way to do pulled chicken.
> 
> I usually figure about a 75% yield.



Using boneless skinless thighs I yield 95%+...


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 3, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Using boneless skinless thighs I yield 95%+...


That's good results!
Using my local grocery store I get less yield. If I buy from the distributor I have better results.
I have also got good results with Sanderson Farms chicken.


----------



## sauced (Apr 3, 2017)

I always use the boneless skinless thighs mixed with boneless skinless breasts. But the thighs alone would be perfect and taste great!


----------



## ryanmn (Apr 3, 2017)

I just made smoked pulled chicken with bone-in thighs and was disappointed with the yield and how much food I wasted. It also took a lot of time to pull. The first time I made this I used 50/50 thigh/breast and it was good, 2nd time I did 100% thigh and I thought it was a lot better and more moist.

Next time I'll do 100% boneless thighs, would recommend the same for you.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 3, 2017)

This should help, too:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/attachments/3222


----------



## wnctracker (Apr 4, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> This should help, too:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/attachments/3222


Link won't open?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 4, 2017)

WNCTracker said:


> Link won't open?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's an Excel file, depends on the phone you're using as to whether it will open.


----------



## wnctracker (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

